# Skittish running away



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel is really beginning to be a real stinker...she is getting really squirrely(sp?) in my arms, which is really annoying me. She is also beginning to run away skittishly when she has a treat that she is enjoying, I start moving near her or touch her, and off she goes, really quick. She never did this before. I have been trying to teach her that it is ok when I get near her when enjoying a treat or when eating, and I will take her treat away and give it right back because I do not want her to develop the habit of guarding her food. But she has gotten really weird and I don't know why. She is almost 6 months old. She is teething right now, and must be in some pain, but geesh...what a stinker. Any advice? Been in the same situation?

~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It sounds lik what you are doing is good. You can also try giving her a different treat when she comes to you and praising her a lot. Do this even when she doesn't have treat or is eating. Try even petting her and praising her when she stays.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think you can also try trading her stuff. to teach her to give. also give her a bully stick or something---something that she needs your help with. like sprite and ellie love it when we hold on to the bully stick while they're chewing. even gruffi wants us to hold his bully stick!!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Doctor Cathy..... Tikie does this to!







and it cracks us up!

He will bring it to one of us and push it to us with his nose and huff until you pick it up and hold it for him. 

Do any of your pups bring you food and insist you try it before they will eat it? Tiki does this and you have to pretend to eat it and then give it back to him .... he doesn't do it all the time, I don't know what triggers it; but it sure is funny  

Judi


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Sep 14 2004, 08:42 PM
> *Chanel is really beginning to be a real stinker...she is getting really squirrely(sp?) in my arms, which is really annoying me.  She is also beginning to run away skittishly when she has a treat that she is enjoying, I start moving near her or touch her, and off she goes, really quick.  She never did this before.  I have been trying to teach her that it is ok when I get near her when enjoying a treat or when eating, and I will take her treat away and give it right back because I do not want her to develop the habit of guarding her food.  But she has gotten really weird and I don't know why.  She is almost 6 months old.  She is teething right now, and must be in some pain, but geesh...what a stinker.  Any advice?  Been in the same situation?
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9200*


[/QUOTE]

Chanel Maxi does that he will be a year old tomorrow everytime i go to pick him up he runs like im gonna hurt him at first it hurt my feelings but now i grab him and kiss and hug him


----------

